# World Record Price---Ebay home run Pogo



## bobcycles (Nov 22, 2017)

Anyone see this listing?

Seller told me it actually did sell for 2600.00

WHAT the?  Who would pay that?
Also not an original cover...older recover no logo and glue perimeter
on pan which never happened at factory.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/viintage-schwinn-autocycle-phantom-motorbike-streamline-aero-cycle-/172908754142?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=zmE%2FXx1eUI3qTAFiGYJAhy9dxDs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc










POGO owners....your seats just tripled in value!


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2017)

Mind = Blown !


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2017)

So if it sold for $2600.00   Why does ebay say it ended at $3200.00 ?.....  Was there some shill bidding?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2017)

A fool and his money....


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 22, 2017)

catfish said:


> So if it sold for $2600.00   Why does ebay say it ended at $3200.00 ?.....  Was there some shill bidding?





Ted the seller said he accepted 'best offer'....

I think if you do a completed listing search on eBay...it shows about
where it ended up searching Highest to Lowest....


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 22, 2017)

He's bluffing.


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 22, 2017)

WOW!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 22, 2017)

There is an ass for every seat...


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 23, 2017)




----------

